# Street Walkers



## sleist

C&C welcome.  Thanks.


----------



## gsgary

Very nice with the long shadows, maybe make it look a bit gritty


----------



## amolitor

Looks like Winogrand, a bit. The foreground dude looking at the women, maybe the one grabbing her crotch. This would be more Winogrand if it were a bit wider, and that sightline that pulls it together were a lot clearer. Without that sightline, this isn't much, with it, it's something.


----------



## masquerad101

LMFAO Good spot amolitor! The photo looks good to me, though I find the shadow to the right (your shadow?) a bit to over powering. Maybe you could get down low next time. I still like looking at it though.


----------



## gsgary

amolitor said:


> Looks like Winogrand, a bit. The foreground dude looking at the women, maybe the one grabbing her crotch. This would be more Winogrand if it were a bit wider, and that sightline that pulls it together were a lot clearer. Without that sightline, this isn't much, with it, it's something.



Too clean for Winnogrand


----------



## sleist

gsgary said:


> amolitor said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like Winogrand, a bit. The foreground dude looking at the women, maybe the one grabbing her crotch. This would be more Winogrand if it were a bit wider, and that sightline that pulls it together were a lot clearer. Without that sightline, this isn't much, with it, it's something.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Too clean for Winnogrand
Click to expand...


Yes, his stuff was blurrier/grainier - this is too clean and there's not enough social commentary.  I don't really see him much here.

My shadow is overpowering, I agree.  Severe clear, low sun, fast shot, no time to crouch.

I've been sitting on this a while and have grown less inclined to delete as I come back to it.  There are elements that pull me in like the crotch grab, the guy - who is he looking at?  The contrast between the women facing us and the woman walking away - the body language implying two ends of the self confidence spectrum.  The tree "growing" out of the guys head gives him a sense of evil.

But none of it ties together strongly enough for me to be really enthusiastic about this.  But I don't hate it.

Thanks for your comments.  They were very helpful.


----------



## gsgary

I reckon she is reaching orgasm


----------



## sleist

It's a rather unenthusiastic "oh face".


----------



## gsgary

sleist said:


> It's a rather unenthusiastic "oh face".



Whats new


----------

